# اخيراً ... cnc من صنع يدي (المدينة المنورة )



## moqeem (12 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين عليه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ومبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم

----------
قبل ان اسرد قصتي احب ان اشكر كل من طرح موضوعاً مفيداً في هذا المنتدى الذي اعتبره المحفز الاول وراء نجاحي وحماسي لتصميم الآلة الخاصة بي
وجودي بينكم جعلني اتحمس للحاق بكم وفهم ما تتكلمون عنه
الشكر لكم جميعاً
وللأخ (طارق بلال) الذي ايدني على اختيار المحركات والدرايفات
-------------
البداية
​اصبح لدي حماس كبير لتصنيع آلة خاصة بي . ولعلمي بنجاح بعض الاعضاء في تصنيع آلته الخاصة قررت ان اصمم آلتي بحجم كبير لكي استفيد منها مستقبلأ وخصصت مبلغاً كبير نسبياً لهذه التجربة
انا اسكن في بيت شعبي يتيح لي ممارسة هواياتي بدون ازعاج الجيران :83: لذلك قررت تنفيذ مشروعي في الفناء الخاص بموقف سيارتي
وكما ستلاحضون حولت الفناء لورشة حقيقية ( العدد متناثرة بكل مكان - المكان اصبح جميل جداً - المدام امست تشكرني على حسن تصرفاتي بفناء البيت - ملابسي نظيفة جداً - كنت فقط اتمنى ان لا يصورني قوقل عندما تمر الاقمار الصناعية فوق بيتي لأجد مشروعي مكشوفا أمام العالم :10: )
المهم . قمت بطلب المحركات والدرايفات من الانترنت وجهزت ورشتي بالعدد المناسبة










قمت بشراء الدعائم الفلاذية لتركيب هيكل الآلة بالمقاسات التي سبق ان درستها بكل دقة

( مرحلة الدراسة والتصميم اخذت مني كثيراً من الوقت والجهد )

​ملاحظة .. الرجاء عدم الرد حتى اكمل رفع جميع الصور .... يتبع ...


----------



## moqeem (12 أغسطس 2012)

ابعاد الهيكل (3*2) م
الهيكل مكون من كمر حديد 10 سم بطول 3 م العدد 2 قطعة
قمت بربطها بكمر 8 سم عدد 4 قطع

















​

طبعاً سبق لي ان قمت بتقطيعها بالابعاد المناسبة
ثم باشرت عملية اللحام بعد التأكد من الموازين والقياسات ( مرحلة مهمة جداً )
استخدمت الكلابات لتثبيت الأجزاء قبل لحامها 






بعد ان انتهيت من لحام السطح العلوي قمت بتصميم الارجل التي ستحمل الآلة 






طبعا الأرجل يمكن فكها لتسهيل نقل المكنة من مكان لآخر







وفي نهايتها قمت بلحم مسمار سميك لكي اتمكن من وزن ميلان المكنة حسب طبيعة الارضية 







يتبع .....
​


----------



## moqeem (12 أغسطس 2012)

انتهيت من عمليات لحام الهيكل الحديدي

مرحلة الدهان
بعد انتهاء اعمال لحم الهيكل وتصميم أماكن تثبيت اللمت سنسورز باشرت عملية الطلاء

طبعا اخوكم مستعجل ومتحمس :57: قمت برش الدهان والنتيجة  
1- اكتشفت ان سيارتي اصبحت مغطاة برذاذ الطلاء :63:
2- ارضية الفناء اصبحت جميلة جداً :61: 
3- حتى الغسالة لم تسلم (اصلا هي كانت خربانة وناوي اوديها للصيانة) طبعا اصبح لونا احمر :75:
















انتهينا من الطلاء .... يتبع ..​


----------



## moqeem (12 أغسطس 2012)

مرحلة تجميع المكونات


----------



## moqeem (12 أغسطس 2012)

المزيد من الصور رغم اني التقطتها بعد الانتهاء من صنع المكنة + تركيب الاجزاء الكهربائية 





































​


----------



## moqeem (12 أغسطس 2012)

انتهينا من اعمال الورشة . ذهبت لسوق العمال واخترت 3 عمال عتاولة وذهبت بهم لورشتي ( فناء البيت ) وعرضت عليهم مكافئة مجزية في حال تمكنهم من ازالة آثار ممارستي لهواياتي داخل البيت 
تمت العملية بنجاح


مرحلة الضبط والمعايرة
استغرق ذلك وقتاً طويلاً بسبب عدم معرفتي للتعامل مع برنامج ماك ثري 
لكن والحمد لله انتهينا واصبحت المحركات تعمل بسلاسة فائقة
الآلة تنفذ القياسات بدقة عالية ( بالملي كما يقال)
مرحلة التجربة


اسرعت لشراء مجموعة من قطع الكاونتر بعد ان تعلمت العمل على برامج الرسم الخاصة  
بهذا المجال
الحقيقة انني كنت احترف مجال التصميم بشكل عام
حيث انني اعمل على تصميم المواقع وصفحات الويب بواسطة (ASP)
واتعامل في مجال عملي هذا مع العديد من برامج الرسم والتصميم

كذلك لدي اهتمام بمجال الروبوت والالكترونيات الخاصة به

ورغم انني اصنف نفسي كمبتدأ في مجال ال 3D , 2D

اجتهدت بعمل عدة تصاميم بسيطة لكي اجرب آلتي

والنتيجة


----------



## داود بن داود (13 أغسطس 2012)

*ملف ثري دي هدية*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله .... بالتوفيق يابطل .. هذا التصميم ثلاثي البعد هدية مني لك أخي الكريم ... سمي بالرحمن وصلى على الحبيب

رابط من هنا


​


----------



## moqeem (13 أغسطس 2012)

النهاية + المشكلة
بعد نجاح التجارب على قطع الكاونتر
انتقلت للهدف الاكبر الذي صممت الآلة لأجلة (الحفر على الأبواب)
تعرفت على صاحب ورشة لصناعة الابواب المظغوطة واستطعت ان اقنعه لتجربة المكنة لعمل حفر بسيط على 
الابواب التي يصنعها
النتيجة




















الباب الاخير استخدمت فيه بنطة عريضة تسببت في نتائج غير مرضية بالنسبة لي
رغم ان صاحب الابواب كان منبهراً وعرض على التعاون مع ورشته لكنه لم يطلب مني عمل جديد
بل طلب تأجيره المكنة بمقابل شهري 
طبعا انا رفضت لأن الفكرة كانت اني اريد ان اقدم خدمة الحفر والنقش كعمل اضافي 
استفيد منه في ايجاد عمل لأخي الاصغر
المشكلة اليوم انني لم اوفق في ايجاد شغل 
اصحاب الورش لا يتحمسون للشغل بالكمبيوتر
المواطن يرضيه الاعمال البسيطة التي ينفذونها يدويا

صاحب الورشة لا يريد ان يربط شغله بمحل خارج ورشته
انا لا امتلك احقية في فتح ورشة خاصة بي (موظف) 
ليس لدي شهادة مهنية (نجارة)
----------

انتهينا من القصة
يسعدني سماع آرآئكم ونصائحكم




​


----------



## moqeem (13 أغسطس 2012)

اسعدني مرورك اخي داود وهديتك مقبولة رغم انني لم اجد الرابط

لك تحيتي ​


----------



## Hicham Wolf (13 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله عليك أخي الكريم والله إنجاز كبير جدا وذلك بث فيا عزيمة أكبر لصنع ماكينة
انا الآن بصدد صنع ماكينة ولكن بيني وبينك 1000 ميل 
صراحة عمل إحترافي وكبير جدا وتحيتي لك على هذا المجهود الضخم
فقط بعض الإستفسارات لو سمحت 
ما هو عزم المحركات وكم ثمن المحرك الواحد ؟
هل الدرايفر من صنعك ؟ إذا كانت كذلك ممكن مخطط لها وأيضا الإنترفاس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالفاروق (13 أغسطس 2012)

عمل جميل ... بالتوفيق أخ moqeem 

ولكن بالنسبة للجنزير والبكرات المسننة المثبت عليها المستخدم للتحريك .. هل هي متوفرة في المدينة أم اشتريتها من النت ؟؟


----------



## Hicham Wolf (13 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الجنزير يمكنك شراء مجموعة من جنازير الدراجة الهوائية أو النارية ثم فصلهم وتركيبها مع بعضها البعض للوصول للطول المناسب 


أبوالفاروق قال:


> عمل جميل ... بالتوفيق أخ moqeem
> 
> ولكن بالنسبة للجنزير والبكرات المسننة المثبت عليها المستخدم للتحريك .. هل هي متوفرة في المدينة أم اشتريتها من النت ؟؟


----------



## moqeem (13 أغسطس 2012)

اخي
[h=4]Hicham Wolf
[/h]نصيحتي لك لا تتردد . التجربة شيقة وممتعة جداً . وستتعلم منها الكثير

بخصوص المحركات
1- محور X






​2- بقية المحاور















الدرايفات 












طبعا كنت اتمنى ان اصنع الدرايفات بنفسي لكن المشكلة ان المكنة كبيرة والمحركات قوية 
وخفت ان استطيع صنع درايف يتحمل الامبير المستهلك

اضف الى ذلك انني كنت متحمس لتشغيل الآلة وعملية تصنيع الدرايفات تحتاج للمزيد من الدراسة والبحث
وطلب القطع الالكترونية من النت
​
لك تحياتي


----------



## moqeem (13 أغسطس 2012)

بخصوص السعر
قيمة المحرك هي نفس قيمة الدرايف تقريبا = اقل من 200 دولار
6*200= 1200 دولار 

لكن المشكلة بعملية الشحن المحركات + الدرايفات وزنها = 40 كيلو بدون التغليف
كلفني الشحن اضعاف قيمة المشتريات


----------



## moqeem (13 أغسطس 2012)

اخي ابو الفاروق

الجنزير والتروس قمت بشرائها من موقع امريكي 
والشحن كان على البريد العادي 
وحدثت لي مشكلة مع البريد السعودي الذي كان يدعي عدم صحة العنوان مما سبب كثيرا من التأخير

قيمتها مع الشحن بحدود 800 ريال سعودي

يمكنك شرائها من جدة كيلو واحد بس السعر حيكون مضاعف والتروس تحتاج لخراطة لتناسب عامود المحركات وذلك يتطلب مبلغ اضافي ودقة في التنفيذ

لك تحياتي


----------



## Hicham Wolf (13 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا
عمل إحترافي ومتقن . اتمنى لك التوفيق لك ولي وللجميع إن شاء الله
الله ينورك


----------



## ksmksam (13 أغسطس 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ُEng.khaled (14 أغسطس 2012)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله اخى الفاضل ، اعجبنى عملك جدا وطريقة السرد اكثر من رائعه ، عمل احترافى اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق*


----------



## winsock (14 أغسطس 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن سلمت يمناك اخي العزيز

والله تقرير تشكر عليه و كان تصميمك في قمة الروعة

الله يحفظك يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## Hicham Wolf (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم 
ممكن لو سمحت كلفة الماكينة إجمالا ؟ . وكم إستغرقت من وقتك ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moqeem (14 أغسطس 2012)

Hicham Wolf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم
> ممكن لو سمحت كلفة الماكينة إجمالا ؟ . وكم إستغرقت من وقتك ؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا



اخي العزيز

قد يتحاشى البعض عن ذكر التفاصيل المالية وذلك لتجنب الاحراج في حالة الحاجة لبيع المكنة مستقبلاً
لكن انا اعلم ان الشخص الخبير والمجرب لا يثمن العمل بمقدار المبالغ المالية التي صرفت علية
بل يحسب الجهد والوقت والمغامرة التي بذلت في سبيل الوصول للمنتج اكثر من الخسائر المادية

تذكر انني هاوي ومستعجل للوصول لهدفي + لم اتبع الطرق الاقتصادية سواء في عملية شراء القطع وطرق شحنها لبلدي الذي 
لا تجد فيه احد يساعدك او حتى يفهم ماهو مشروعك 

عملية الشحن كلفتني كثيراً . وكان بامكاني السفر لهونق كونق بتذكرة قيمتها 2700 ريال على الخطوط السعودية التي تتيح لي حمل 
60 كيلو مجانا لاستمتع بأجازتي + شراء المكونات الالكترونية والمحركات من التاجر مباشرة
وكل ذلك بأقل من كلفة الشحن التي دفعتها
هذه التجربة كانت مميزة استمتعت بها كثيرا وتعلمت منها الكثير

وفي المرحلة القادمة سوف اصنعها بتكلفة وجهد ووقت أقل


لكن لم يجاوبني احد على استفساري
كيف استفيد من المكنة في ضل عدم تعاون اصحاب الورش معي 

سوف اذكر لك تفاصيل ماطلبت في الرد القادم

تحياتي لكم​


----------



## moqeem (14 أغسطس 2012)

كما وعدتك اخي

انا والحمد لله موظف وحالي ميسور
خصصت مبلغ (20 الف ريال ) لمشروعي 
لسبب او لهدف وهو انني اريدها عملية وكبيرة كي استفيد منها تجارياً

شجعني لذلك تجارب الاخوان الذين سبقوني ونجحوا في صناعة مكنة خاصة بهم

البداية كانت بعمليات بحث ودراسة للموضوع في المنتديات العربية التي كانت هي الانطلاقة
ثم المنتديات الاجنبية التي كانت تقدم المزيد من المعلومات والخبرات

هذة المرحلة استغرقت قرابة ثمانية اشهر بحكم انني موظف ولدي مشاغلي العائلية

المرحلة الثانية  اعتقد الاخ ( طارق بلال ) يتذكر بداياتها حين استفسرت منه عن قوة المحركات والمقاسات 
والحق يقال انه شجعني اكثر رغم انني واجهت مشكلة مع ذلك الموقع الذي حددته للاخ طارق 
حيث انه يقول ان السعر يشمل الشحن 
وعندما تم الدفع ببطاقة الفيزا ارسل لي يطالبني بضعفي المبلغ كاجور للشحن 
لكني رفضت وطالبته بأعادة نقودي ففعل 

تلك المرحلة كانت مرحلة التصميم وتحديد القياسات والمواد وشراء الحساسات وبعد الاطلاع على مقاسات وابعاد المحركات

المرحلة الحماسية 
بداية العمل الفعلى 

بحكم ان المشروع تم تنفيذه بفنائي الخاص اضطررت لشراء العدد المطلوبة رغم انني كنت امتلك بعضها ( كما تعلمون هاوي)

التنفيذ استغرق حدود الشهرين واكبر جزء اتعبني ( غلبني ) هو المحور العامودي 

حيث كانت اجزائة صغيرة وتحتاج للدقة في عملية التصميم

المهم اخي الكريم 
العشرين الف تقريباً استنفذوا والنتيجة اتركها لتقييمكم

للأسف لم اكن مهتما بتسجيل الفواتير بوقتها ونسيت حاليا اسعار القطع الاخرى الصغيرة 
اذكر ان المحركات كلفتني بحدود 8000 ريال مع الشحن
الجنزير والتروس 800 ريال 
السبندل 1400 ريال ماكيتا
الكيابل 1000 ريال ( تمديدات طويلة بين غرفتين غرفة التحكم و الغرفة المقابلة التي بها المكنة بفاصل زجاجي بينهما)
لا اذكر قيمة الحديد و الرمان والاجزاء الكثيرة التي تم تركيبها في المكنة ( المكنة يمكن تفكيكها لقطع يمكن حملها بسهولة)

اذكر انني بعد كل محاولة لحام ناجحة كنت أكافيء نفسي بكاسة شاي ثقيلة ( على الطريقة المصرية ) + نعناع (على الطريقة المدنية)
احيانا قالب من سنكرز بالفول السوداني اللذيذ 
اشتريت عددا لتساعدني على العمل ( المشروع كاملا تم داخل فنائي ولم استعن بالورش الخارجية )

في النهاية اعلم انني صدمت بواقع الحياة رغم انني عملت دراسة جدوى للمشروع المكنة الآن بدون عمل وانا شخصياً
نفسي مسدودة عن انتاج اي تصاميم او كاتلوجات للشغل المتوقع من المكنة

اعلم ان النجاح لن يقوم على يد واحدة
لذلك سوف اتعاون مع من لديه الخبرة في التصاميم + من لديه المقدرة على التسويق داخل بلدي 
ولو وجدت المشروع مجزي قد اترك عملي الحالي لتأسيس ورشة كاملة بمعدات ذات كفائة إنتاجية 

اعلم ان هذه المكنة التي صنعت لن تفي بالغرض التجاري  لكنها ستعطيني الآن رؤية واضحة للمغامرة القادمة
واكتسبت من خلالها المعرفة في مجال هذه الآلات المعقدة

في النهاية اخواني 
انا في أمس الحاجة لنصائحكم بخصوص كيفية الاستفادة من المكنة في هذه المرحلة 

انتظر تقييمكم لعملي + نصائحكم

تحياتي 

​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عمل رائع يا أخي سعدت به وبك كثيرا وفقك الله وزادك من فضله لتصنع ما هو افضل وانفع بإذن الله

اخترت الطريق الصحيح حيث قمت بشراء الدرايفرات ولم تقم بمحاولة تصنيعها كما يفعل الكثير من شبابنا وهم غير متخصصين في مجال صناعة الالكترونيات فتكون النتائج محبطه ومهدرة للمال والوقت فلقد تصرفت بحكمة وعقل أحييك عليه

لنترك لك مختص مجال تخصصه ويقوم كل منا بعمل ما يتقنه من عمل ولنتقن عملنا وليكن هدفنا رضا الله والتقرب إليه بإتقان هذا العمل ولا نتدخل فيما لسنا أهل له حتى نعمل جميعا ويشد بعضنا بعضا ويكسب كل منا عيشه ونتعاون على الحياة والعمل الصالح

أما إذا قام كل شخص بعمل كل شيء يحتاج إليه فما النتيجة؟؟؟؟؟؟


أخيرا أحييك وأقول لك أحسنت التصرف وفقك الله لما هو أفضل


----------



## moqeem (16 أغسطس 2012)

اشكر جميع من عقب على مشاركتي واتمنى للجميع عيداً سعيداً وأيام يملأها الفرح والنجاح
لكم تحياتي


----------



## kly73 (17 أغسطس 2012)

عمل جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## taloot1 (17 أغسطس 2012)

اهلين 

اشتركت خصيصا علشان ابارك لك اول شي 

وثاني شي ليه تعطي صاحب الورشه وجهه

اصنع لك قوالب GRC هيا الي فيها الفلوس

solidworks + solidcam experiences

if u need any help let me know


----------



## ANY (17 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش كلام بعد كده رااااااااائع
ولاكن ما هو اسم البرنامج الذى تعمل عليه التصميمات


----------



## moqeem (17 أغسطس 2012)

taloot1 قال:


> اهلين
> 
> اشتركت خصيصا علشان ابارك لك اول شي
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز taloot1

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من واسع فضله

كون اول مشاركة لك في هذا المنتدى هي محاولة لمساعدتي . ذلك يعني لي الكثير

في ضل اكتفى بعض الاخوان بالسؤال وتجاهلوا الرد على طلبي الوحيد في الموضوع 

اتمنى ان تكون منتدياتنا مفيدة للجميع واتمنى ان يتسابق الجميع في تقديم الخبرات لمن يحتاجها

تحياتي وتقديري لك اخي taloot1 وللأخ داود والأخ طارق بلال 

ولكل من عقب على مشاركتي 


اخي taloot1

اريد معلومات اكثر عن (GRC) 
اعتقد ان الموضوع يعني انني اتخصص بعمل تصاميم ثلاثية الابعاد . ثم تنفيذها على الآلة 
لكن انا لا اعرف شيء عن المادة المستخدمة في صنع القالب + المادة التي يصنع منها المنتج النهائي
كيف احصل عليها وكم ثمنها . ولك تحياتي


----------



## taloot1 (17 أغسطس 2012)

moqeem قال:


> اخي العزيز taloot1
> 
> بارك الله فيك ورزقك من واسع فضله
> 
> ...




اهلين 
اول شي انت وش برنامح التصميم الي تستخدمه 

ووش برنامج الكام الي تستخدمه

ثاني شي انت تبي تركب سبندل لان الي انت مركبه مايصلح اهم شي الدقه وكم الفضاوه في السيستم حقك

اذا كان جاهزك شبه كامل من الجوانب الفنيه فتقدر بسهوله تنفذ تقريبا جميع الاعمال الهندسيه

الجي ار سي له الف مليون طريقه لصنع القالب ممكن تستخدم سيلكون ايبوكسي وممكن تستخدم خشب

وبخصوص الماده نفسها تقدر تحط اسمنت ومعه فايبر
concrete fibers - Google Search

تقدر تسوي قوالب مغاسل وقوال ديكور ونوافير وكل شي يخطر في بالك لان من تصميم حهازك والله اعلم انك شخص مبدع لكن اهم شي علشان يكمل الابداع يبيلك الادوات الصح.

واقصد هنا بلادوات الصح الي هي برنامج التصميم الي راح تستخدمه

وروس الحفر الي راح تستخدمها end mill nose ball 
micro end mills

وحاولت اراسلك على الخاص بس مشاركاتي ماسمحت لي 

ارسلي سكايبيك او واتس اب 


وعندي عده ملاحظات على الرواتر حقك كمواصفات فنيه وممكن تناقشها لكي يبلغ الكمال باذن الله 


تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## taloot1 (17 أغسطس 2012)

وهذا ديزاين لمكينه سي ان سي صغنطوطه 

عندي الملفات عللى السولد ووركس واي فورمات تبيه قلي علشان ارفعه


----------



## chiguer (20 أغسطس 2012)

عمل رائع ومتقن زادني حماسا بارك الله لك في مشروعك...


----------



## أبوشيماء (21 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله والله عمل مميز الله يبارك لك فيه 

وبخصوص سؤالك فالمجال مفتوح أخي مثلاً:
1-حفر قوالب البلاستيك فشركات الأواني المنزلية تحتاج قوالب لكي تصب البلاستك فيها لكي يصنعون الأواني فممكن تستفيد في هذا المجال فيضطر بعضهم لصنع القواب في الخارج.
2-افتح منجره ستستفيد كثيرا فالآلة لها مجالات كثيره في عمليات نحت الأثاث والأبواب ويمكنك صنع البراويز المنقوشه من الخشب(براويز المكيفات) وتوزيعها على الفوزان ومحلات البناء.
3-يمكنك أن تقوم بعمل خط انتاج ينتج لك التحف الخشبية والبلاستيكيه مثلاً بحسب قدرة الآلة على التصميم الثلاثي الأبعاد.
4-يمكنك الاستفاده منها بالنقش على الدروع التذكاريه عمل لوحات المحلات النيون المقطع على شكل كلمات.

هناك الكثير لتصنعه بهذه الآله ولكن هناك مجال أفضل وأوسع لو غيرت في تصميم الآله لتصبح آله لنحت الحديد فهذه مجالها مفتوع في صناعة قطع غيار السيارات
فعلى سبيل المثال دنقل تريله يبلغ ثمنه 3000-5000ريال فقط أشتري قطعه وقلدها وبيعها على محلات قطع الغيار


----------



## محمد النتشة (21 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله فعلا رائع​


----------



## chiguer (21 أغسطس 2012)

*самодельный вибростол плитка тротуарная - YouTube*

اقدم لك هادا الرابط youtubeبه بعض النمادج لقولبو , لتصنيع اشكال في مجال البناء والجبص....عسى ان تلهمك الفكرة المناسبة لقدراتك.والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## Abdullahzahrani (22 أغسطس 2012)

اخي moqeem 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

XXXXX


----------



## منصور888 (26 أغسطس 2012)

ممتاز الله يوفقك حبيبي 
بس عندي لك اضافة اثراء الموضوع والاستفادة للجميع 
انا مثلك هاوي وعملت عدة تجارب ولكن انا في مجال الحديد وعندي ورشة حدادة وعملت ماكينة سي ان سي بلازما بس مشاكلها كثيرة بسبب التردد العالي والان اشتريت وحدة تحكم متطورة بالاضافة الي وحدة تحكم بالشعلة و في صدد التركيب وانتظر النتائج 

طبعا سبب المشاركة هنا بعد ماشفت الجنزير واستخدام الماك وخصوصا في مجال النجارة 
انا استخدمت سير T5 اسمة كذا اشتريتة من الصين مع الشحن بـ 600 ريال فية 50 متر يعني يكفيك حق ثلاث مكاين
بالاضافة فية انترفيس وريلي وبرنامج اسمة USB controller ميزة هذا البرنامج لا تحتاج الي تحويل اكواد تدخل علية الملف DXF مباشرة يشتغل معك وتقدر تصدر منة الي كود لو حبيت تعدل 

اى استفسار انا حاضر لك اخوك منصور الاحساء - الشرقية


----------



## سعــــد ss (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اخوي واصل في تصنيع المكائن وأجرها على ورش النجارة افضل لك ولو بمبلغ رمزي في البداية الى ان تنتشر سمعتها "العمال يدورون الراحة " او خذ عامل معها يشغلها للمحل والنص بالنص بينك وبين المحل . ونصيحتي لك شف محلات الموبيليا اللي يسوون غرف النوم والدواليب والخطاطين "نيون. لوحات خشب " وابعد عن المحلات الشعبية وشيلها من راسك لانهم يعتبرون الزخرفة ترف "اهم شي باب والسلام" 
وهم راح يتنافسون ويسوقون ويرفعون اسعار الخشب المشغول وراح يسير على مكائنك طلب لأن أسعارها غالية في السوق والمحلات مايفكرون يشترونها. وبالايجار راح تلقى تجاوب كبير .
ومع الوقت والتصنيع راح تختصر كثير من التكاليف .
وصدقني ياالمكائن تشغيلها فيه ذهب لان مافيه احد يعرف لها الا انت يعني ما يقدرون يستغنون عنك في صيانتها .


----------



## صباح عبد العتابي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي وجعلكم ذخرا للاسلام 
بس ياريت لو واضع المخطط الي اشتغلت علية


----------



## احمد رفيق محمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مبروك يا اخى وكمان الشغل ماشاء الله حلو جدا على الابواب ورسوماته جميله


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج ...*

أخى الحبيب ... الله ينور عليك ... مجهود طيب ورائع ... فكرتنى بتجربتى فى البداية .... مع تصنيع ماكينات بلازما لتشغيل المعادن ... فليس الوصول إلى تصنيع ماكينة كاملة بالشىء اليسير
ولكن لا تتوقع أن كل شىء يسير كما تريد دائماً ... فالسوق تحكمه متغيرات ليست بأيدينا ... ولكن الثقة فى الله تعالى ... وأنه لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً هى مفتاح النجاح فى النهاية ... فلا تيأس ... سيأتى النجاح بإذن الله تعالى ... 
أنا مع فكرة إيجار الماكينة للورشة التى تريدها ... حتى ولو المبلغ غير مناسب حاليا ... لأنها أحسن طريق للدعاية المباشرة للماكينة ... وعند استخدام الماكينة والاعتماد على إنتاجها ... لن تستطيع الورشة الاستغناء عنها ... وساعتها تكون أنت صاحب القرار باستمرار الايجار ... أو البيع ...
وستكون الورش الأخرى قد تعرفت على الماكينة وانتاجها وستطلب هى الأخرى ... فالميكنة ضرورة حتمية مهما كان العمل اليدوى ...
وفقك الله 
وافتكرنى بالدعاء عندكم فى البلد الكريم 
وما تنسانيش بعد النجاح


----------



## Hicham Wolf (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم يوجد محرك للحفر جيد جدا يتم تبريده بالماء 
هذا رابط صورته
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...Spindle-Motor-2-2KW-3HP-Engraving-ER20-8A.jpg
يمكن العمل عليه لساعات طويلة دون تراجع في الاداء
الله يوفقك في عملك


----------



## مهندس كلش (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ moqeem وانا اشاهد صور انجازك اذكر الله عليك صراحه اعجاباً بقوة توظيفك للمتوفر من المواد في مشروعك هذا , واتمنى ان ييسر الله لك عقبات التسويق والاستفادة تجاريا من هذا الانجاز.

أخي الفاضل , احتار كثيراً عند نقطة نقل الحركه وكيف يفهم البرنامج ان دورة المحرك الواحدة تعادل مثلاً انش واحد , خصوصاً انك تستخدم شيء غير سائد استخدامه في نقل الحركه في التحكم الرقمي اقصد الجنزير .
اخي الفاضل اتمنى لو شرحت آلية حساب الحركة للمحرك والجنزير كيف حددتها وكيف ادخلت هذه الاعدادات في البرنامج ليتعرف كم قيمة الخطوة للمحرك.

انتظر جوابك بفارغ االصبر ول شكري وتقديري


----------



## الزير911 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه ممكن ادا سمحت طريقة توصيل الستبر مع الدرايفر وهل هو بحاجه لبرمجه وكيف يتم توصيلها كامله مع الانترفيس وعمل enabel داخل الماخ 3 لاني لا اجد طرف الاينيبل مكتوب على الدرايفر غير +pu ,و dr+


----------



## APOLLO66 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك ...... بجد انا سعيد جدا واخر انبساط من عملك .... والحمد لله ان فيه شباب عربي مسلم لديه الجرأة و الامكانية لاكتساح مجال تصنيع مثل هذه الالات 
نصيحتى اخى الكريم انك طالما دخلت مجال التصنيع ..... انصحك انك تتجه الى مجال التصنيع اكثر يعنى صنع ماكينات وبيعها لاصحاب الورش و المصانع وهكذا انت كبري مشروعك و ضمنت عمل لاخيك و حتى لمجموعة من الشباب العاطل .....

ومجددا الف شكر على هذا العمل الجبار


----------



## midohamaki (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عندى مشكله واقف عليها سنه مش عارف احلها لو حد عنده ليها حل ولو بفلوس موافق بس تتحل  لانى بجد محبط جدااااااااااا
انا عندى ستيبر موتور عملتله الدرايفر بتاعو وشغلته تمااام وجربت النبضات بتاعته على 555 تايمر وكل حاجه فيه تمام المشكله بقى لما بوصله بالبراليل بورت واشغل برنامج ماك3 مش بيشتغل نهائى ولا حتى بقدر احس النبضات اللى خارجه من البورت مع العلم ان البورت سليم وجربتا التحكم فيه من برامج اخرى بسيطه لاضائه ليد وا اطفائه وشغال تمام وعملت ضبط للبرنامج زى الكتاب ما بيقول وبردو مفيش نتايج انا عايز اعرف الحل ايه ارجو من ان اى حد عنده حل يرد عليا ولو عايز فلوس مش مشكله بس المشكله تتحل انا من الجيزه فى مصر شكرا


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي مقيم

أشكرك على جهدك بإسم إدارة الملتقى...



moqeem قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السادة اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين عليه
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ومبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم
> ...


----------



## moqeem (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اعزائي
السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

آسف جداً انقطعت بسبب عملي حيث انني اشرف على برامج علمية مخصصة للطلاب وهي تستهلك جل وقتي حالياً

اشكر ادارة المنتدى على حرصهم ومتابعتهم

شكرا لكم مجددا وسامحوني على التقصير


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير وكان الله في عونك

نرحب بعودتك.



moqeem قال:


> اعزائي
> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> آسف جداً انقطعت بسبب عملي حيث انني اشرف على برامج علمية مخصصة للطلاب وهي تستهلك جل وقتي حالياً
> ...


----------



## midohamaki (26 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب مفيش حد عنده حل لمشكلتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## TheTeck (1 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع، استغربت بالواقع جرأتك على المغامرة، فلو كنت مكانك لبدأت بصنع نموذج مصغر قبل هذه المغامرة، ولكن ما شاء الله نجحت بالمغامرة، أو لنقل أنك أحسنت عملك.

بالنسبة لكيفية الاستثمارن أعتقد أنك وضعت الحل بنفسك، إذ ذكرت أنك استمتعت للغاية بالعمل، وأنك تستطيع تصنيعها مرة أخرى بمبالغ أقل، وبالتأكيد ستقوم بتطويرها وتلافي عيوبها التي تعلمها.
إذا توكل على الله وبعها أو أجرها للرورشة وابدأ ببناء الجيل الثاني.


----------



## عبدالسلام السلطان (7 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وعمل ممتاز جدا


----------



## islamCe (9 يناير 2013)

ما شاء الله عليك
شغل ممتاز و دايما افضل ان شاء الله


----------



## aeehm (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا معجب بك اخي العزيز -اتمنى لك النجاح والموفقيه في عملك وجهودك في خدمة العلم 
انا اعتبر هذه الماكنه رغم بساطتها فهي انجاز مهم جدا 
وانا اتصور كم عانيت انت في مراحل العمل والتجميع 
اقول لك الف الف مبروك لك بنجاح عملك 
انا افرح عندما ارى الشباب العربي يهتم بالعلم ويصر على المواصله في عملهم والوصول الى الهدق 
تحياتي الى كل الشباب العربي المحب للعلم والاصرار على وصول الهدف


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يونيو 2013)

مشاء الله فعلا عمل ممتاز


----------



## farsmmm (6 يونيو 2013)

مبدع والابداع لم يا اتي الا بالاسرار بالتوفيق اخي الفاضل وانا اخوك ابو اياد من المدينه ومحتا ج بعض المعلومات اذا ماعليك امر


----------



## Mark 10000 (23 يونيو 2013)

اعتقد بان المشكله فى برنامج mach3


----------



## mohamedamie (26 يونيو 2013)

أخي * يجب أن تعلم أن أول أسباب النجاح هي التوكل علي الله
ثم إذا أردت العمل و الإنتاج فعليك بفتح محل في مكان عام وسيأتيك رزقك من باب لايعلمه إلا الله 

*


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (17 يوليو 2013)

اوووه شغل كتير حلو ورائع
عقبال عندي ^_^


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
آسف جدا على الإنقطاع
شكرا لكم مجددا وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذه النصائح
اتمنى ان اجد الوقت للرد على الرسائل الخاصة 
ويسعدني المشاركة في هذى المنتدى الرائع

اخي ابو اياد
الرجاء تزويدي برقم للإتصال بك على الخاص
لكم تحياتي


----------



## mah9915 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

والله عمل أكثر من رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## عماد شحاتة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anssss (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ما شاء الله عليك اخوي بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالرحمن الحر (3 أبريل 2014)

اخي الكريم ممكن التواصل انا من المدينه عندي مكينه واريد المساعده
0506302271عبدالرحمن


----------



## Abdullahzahrani (27 مايو 2014)

ممكن تتواصلا معي على
0558055807


----------



## زائر الفجر1 (2 يوليو 2014)

اخي الغالي كم انا فخور بك 
لدرجة اريد التواصل معاك لكي استفيد من تجربتك 
انا من سكان الرياض عندي استعداد ان اقابلك واتشرف بمعرفتك 

احمد الحميدي 

ياليت رقم جوالك للتواصل 
0553552913
​


----------



## mohamed_2011 (20 يوليو 2014)

سلام عليكم
اخى الكريم الله ينور عليك
ارجوو منك ارسال صور مراحل تنفيذ الماكينة لاءن تم حذفها من الموقع
برجاء ارسالها لى ضرورى وشكرا لك جزيلا

[email protected]


----------

